# Free (Almost) Seeds Are Back VII



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

For 7th year in a row, I'm offering whatever Jung's has for their annual trial packets. This year it's Marketer cucumber, 25 seeds, and Will Rogers zinnia, 50 seeds. Those 2 will be automatically included for as long as I am able to get an unlimited supply of them. Rules in the past have been to just give me a mailing address and I'd send them free. That's the agreement that we've had to allow me to obtain them. Therefore, if a person ONLY wants the two trial packets, I won't even expect postage in return. 

The offer has gotten bigger each year and has included tomatoes from the beginning. First was just my slipping in a small packet of seeds from a single variety to a choice of 50 varieties last year. Beans also made their appearance several years ago with Jung's Tricolor mix to about a dozen varieties last year. Seems that everything grows well here and the 2007 tomato varieties total at least 75 and the beans 30. 

Rules last year were to select 4 tomatoes and 2 beans. I was willing to absorb the postage and costs while enjoying sharing that much with garden friends. But I did throw out a suggestion that I wouldn't refuse any donations as long as I didn't have to plant it. "Donations" turned out to be honey, jelly, salsa, and just about anything else homemade and edible as well as dollars and postage. The same will apply this year despite the cost being virtually double. I'll leave it up to the individual recipient to decide if what I send is worth something in return or considered a gift. Either way has always been acceptable to me. 

However, we now seem to have half the HT membership insisting on paying to get seeds from me. That's put me in a bind as I no longer feel that I can put a limit on how many varieties to send. Anyone requesting more than 4 tomatoes always got what they wished for regardless. At the same time, I don't want to open the door to a possible "send some of everything" request. So, I only ask that you be reasonable with the tomato requests. And for those who wish to donate, anything BUT PayPal! 

Beans would still be 2 varieties but the envelopes could accommodate 3. For certain, 3 in an envelope would have it qualify for the Package rate for postage due to bulk. But I know that if someone can't make up their mind from 4, they'll get 4!

Canadians also welcome to participate even if I only get thanks in return. Your Yankee friends here will no doubt make up for what you could only wish to repay and I can't use Loonies! It's also open to any "guest" as long as you play fair and reasonable.

You're going to have to look up the varieties of tomatoes to find descriptions. All will be listed in the 2008 SSE Yearbook when that comes out in a few weeks. The only place on the Internet where almost all can be found is http://ventmarin.free.fr/passion_tomates/passion_tomate.htm but a little knowledge of French would be helpful. If all else fails, ask me. I've only classified them as large, medium, and small here. There'll be minimum 30 seeds per packet. All are 2007 seeds. 

Large slicers:
Amana Orange
Ananas Noir
Aussie
Bear Claw
Beauty King

Black Oxheart
Boyarski
Boy Boy
Bull's Heart
Burracker's Favorite
Crnkovic Jugoslavian
German Queen
Gogosha
Gregori Altai
Japanese Oxheart
Julia Child
Kosovo
Lemon Giant
Lumpy
Mennonite Orange
Nelson's Golden Giant
Novikov Giant
Orange Giant
Raspberry Giant
Super Marmande
Wanda's PT
Wes
Zorica's Croatian Bull Eye


Medium canner/sauce/utility:
ACE 55
Blue Beech
Carmelo
Chateau Rose
Chocolate Stripes
Clover Trefle
Costoluto Fiorentino
Crimson Cushion
Danish Export
Des Andes Jaune
Greater Baltimore
Grosse Cotelee
Hog Heart
Howard German
Kalman's Hungarian Red
Mandarine
Merveilles des Marches
Oaxacan Jewel
Paquebot Roma
Paul Robeson
Pipo
Pomodoro Palla di Fuoco
Pomodoro Pero Gigante
Sausage
Scatalone
Selandia
UC82B
Ukrainian Pear
Wisconsin 55
Wisconsin 55 Gold
Zebra

Small types:
Aunt Madge's
Brown Berry
Hartman's Yellow Gooseberry
Japanese Golden Pear
Matt's Wild Cherry
Minibel
Mirabell
Olive Doree
Peacevine Cherry
Pigmeo
Tiger Tom

Beans, 30 per packet unless noted.
Dry, bush:
Azuki (50)
Belizean Red
Black Tepary (50)
Black Turtle (50)
Brown Dutch
Coco Rubico
Jacob's Cattle
King of the Early
Red Kidney
Red Mexican
Red Spanish

Dry, half runner:
Anasazi
Ava

Bush, snap:
Pencil Pod Wax
Tendergreen

Pole, snap:
Case Knife
Cherokee Black
Fat Man
Greasy Grit
Jimenez

Logan Giant

Purple Pod
Roma
Williams River

Pole, other:

Florida Speckled Lima
Tricolor Lima

That's enough to keep you busy. Do not ask if something is still available since the only thing I may run out of are a few beans. When I do, they will be edited off the list.

And the final important part, contact. E-mail: [email protected] is the only way. All spam filters are off at Merrimac so your messages should all get through OK. All I need from you is name, mailing address, and what you'd like. Finally, I may or may not acknowledge each request but usually do. Have fun!

Martin


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

Martin,
Thank you so much for sharing with us. When I found your free seed offer tonight it felt like Christmas had come again.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Martin
I wish to thank you very much for you offer. I found every tomato that I wanted to order except 1. I was telling my sis how nice of an offer you made and how I had gotten all but one of my tomatoes that I had planned on ordering. She got me the one you hadn't offered so I'm all set for tomatoes and having a garden this year.

I haven't had a garden for 2 years but now that most everything is settled for me I will be planting my 2 acres again. 

Your seed is a good start.

Thank you for you kindness.

Hillbillybob


----------



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

Thnakyou so much. I will try the slicers to see what one i like better to raise next year.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you..thank you..thank you...
Are the Zebras green? by the way.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

chickenista said:


> Thank you..thank you..thank you...
> Are the Zebras green? by the way.


No, you are thinking Green Zebra which was offered last year. Zebra is a yellow-orange beefsteak type with red stripes. Fruit can get up to 1Â½ pounds. Green Zebra rarely gets past 3 ounces. Still have seed if you want to try it.

Martin


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Another quickie question... your namesake Roma... how is it.. Romas are my favorites...


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

OOOO!!! Thank-you. Sent you an e-mail. You are wonderful to do this every year.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh my this is so exciting, I don't know where to start. thank you ... how swwet of you...


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Thanks again for your generous offer! Email sent!


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you so much!! E-mail sent!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

sent you and email thank you again.


----------



## nan4 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thankyou soooo much! E-mail sent


----------



## pyrnad (Jan 22, 2006)

Sending email Thank you So much.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

E-mail sent


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Martin,

My email is on the way too. You're going to be one busy man with all the requests you get. :baby04:

Thanks so much for offering seeds again.


----------



## bluelacedredhea (Mar 15, 2005)

Martin, Might I ask what your personal opinion is of Mennonite Purple Stripe Pole Bean? 
I did an online search, and asked a mutual friend if he had tried them, but alas, no. So I thought I would ask you. Thanks for any info you are able to share.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Mennonite Purple Stripe bean is out and the Edit feature is missing!

Martin


----------



## bluelacedredhea (Mar 15, 2005)

Well if they are THAT bad, then it's a good thing that you gave them all away. 
BTW, Martin, I wasn't asking you for the seeds, I was merely asking what your opinion was of the bean. Sorry to have bothered you.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I've substituted Logan Giant for Mennonite Purple Stripe on the last 2 requests. When someone from HT can reinstall the Edit feature on my original post, there's another bean going faster than expected.

Presently working on the 48th request out of 50 as of the moment. Last year, there was 29 total for the entire first weekend. For those who asked a lot of questions here or in their e-mails, it may be a few days before I find time to get back to you.

So far, many thanks to everyone for trying to keep things simple. Of course, there's always the automatic 1 in 20 who forgets to include a mailing address. Had 2 of those so far plus one who forgot the Zip Code!

Martin


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Thanks, email sent.


----------



## 3sunz (Aug 9, 2005)

Email sent. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## quadcam79 (Oct 1, 2007)

resent email with mailing address this time LOL...

thanks martin


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks Martin, - I'm sending an email!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

This is probably a stupid question, but can you save these seeds, are they heirlooms??


----------



## vinylfloorguy (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks for doing this. sent an email yesterday.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Would anyone be interested in sub-swapping some of Martins seed? What I mean is he has offered to send seed out to folks (a big thank you by the way) but he has a large variety of seed available. Would anyone want to trade half of what we got with someone else that got a different variety. I figure this gives us twice as many different seeds, thus more variety to try and it should put no additional strain on Martin who has already more than stepped up to help us out. I for one like having the different varieties in my little seed bank, but there is always room for expansion. Also, Martin, and everyone else for that matter, if this goes against the spirit of your offer let me know and I'll delete this post.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

For the first time in almost 48 hours, there isn't an unfilled request in my Inbox. Thus I have time to see what's been happening in the forum world during my absence.

Starting at the first question asked, Paquebot Roma is a bushy determinate that tops out barely above 3'. Can produce up to 20# of 3" to 4" Roma type fruit with very few seeds. It's of the type which began the pre-packaged salad tomato business almost 10 years ago. I didn't name it, another gardener figured that Paquebot Roma was the best name for it. 

The most popular pole bean was Mennonite Purple Stripe, again. It originally came from Canada and tomorrow I'll be sending some back to it roots in Ontario. As the previous year, too many of the pods ended up in the kitchen rather than remaining on the vine for seed. I'm not certain what it reminds me of for a common type to compare it with. Perhaps a pole version of Dragon Tongue? It's a great snap bean when young. But the rap on it is that the pods quickly get tough if left too long. That is the common trait of most dry beans rather than snap beans. With this one, the time to pick for snap beans is just before the beans start showing. Never tried them as shellys but they would be rather large ones. And haven't been able to keep enough on hand to use them as a dry bean. Finally, I've had irregular germination from them both years that I've grown them. Brown Dutch is the only other one I have with that problem. 

About saving seeds? They grew true for me, should grow true for anyone else unless something got crossed here. Normal beans are almost impossible to cross without a lot of effort. Limas can cross but my few varieties had ample isolation distances. Tomatoes could cross and thus no variety was closer to another than 10'. That's about minimum to assure at least 95% purity. With few exceptions, each tomato variety is offered here one time. If you don't save seed from one this year, you won't have it next year.

And for whatever you do with the seeds after you get them, that's up to you. If you've got too many, share them with anyone else who would appreciate having them. Two requests thus far are for two separate gardeners but saving me the trouble of having to prepare 2 packages. 

Martin


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Martin
did you confirm all your emails? 
I know you said you usually do, but I didn't hear back, so I'm just making sure
Heaven forbid that I get left in the dust


----------



## bluelacedredhea (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Martin! I appreciate the Feedback.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Heather, I didn't lose you. Went to bed Friday night knowing that I'd be filling your order as #4 in the morning. Could have replied to your message but my eyes were shot from typing the offer. Last year, we had the problem of the spam filter only allowing about a third of the messages through. This year, no problem except for the one person who entered merrr instead of merr! (Still worked out OK since she discovered that she was the 4th to have forgotten a mailing address and sent the second message to the correct address!)

There are a few that I want to reply to when I get some time due to specific questions or other comments. Just need time. I'm not a seed company with a big phone bank, dozens of computers, and 100 pickers. It's just me, myself, and I and the 3 of us are forever stumbling over each other!

An interesting addenda. I have 2 Heathers so far. A selected tomato variety of one was Greater Baltimore. The other had Wisconsin 55. Greater Baltimore is one of the grandparents of Wisconsin 55!

Martin


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Paquebot said:


> Heather, I didn't lose you. ........ It's just me, myself, and I and the 3 of us are forever stumbling over each other!


THANKS Martin -
Your eyes must be blurrrrrrrrrry!

Ya know why I love tomato seeds so much? (I guess it's why I love ALL seeds!)
One seed is SO tiny and turns into such an incredible thing!

Oh, I just can't wait for gardening season :dance:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Sent an email. Thanks so much for doing this every year Martin and for sharing your knowledge with us all year long.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Martin,

I sent you an e-mail. Thanks for all you do! You are greatly appreciated 

~Sharon


----------



## tltater (Jul 13, 2004)

Sent 2 emails....first one has the seeds I would like and second is with my address...LOL!


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you Martin, I sent the e-mail!


----------



## reneeearle (Jan 20, 2004)

Thank you for your generosity!!! I sent you an email. How do you get so lucky to get all of these seeds?
Renee


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

Can someone give me a recommendation for tomato plants. I would like to try 2 slicers and a canner variety.
I already have the small yellow plum in abundance. They are alot of volunteer plants in the garden. :baby04: 
I will also have cherry tomatoes.
I would like to try some new heirloom varieties.

I am in Canada zone 5b. I will be starting most of my seeds indoors this year. 

All of the ones on the list sound good, but not sure what to try.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

reneeearle said:


> Thank you for your generosity!!! I sent you an email. How do you get so lucky to get all of these seeds?
> Renee


Renee, it ain't luck, it's a lot of work. I grew those tomato and bean seeds! Two of the tomatoes that you selected were grown 12Â½ miles from home. 25 mile round trip and that's about 2 gallons worth of E85 fuel for my Ford Ranger. You can actually see where they were growing alongside a garlic field at www.wegrowgarlic.com where 15 pairs were planted. They appear as equally spaced shrubs with 10' between each pair of plants. 

Update on the project now is that every request received on the 12th and 13th went out on the 14th. Everything requested on the 14th and later will not be going out until Saturday, the 19th. Reason for delay is that I ran out of the zinnia packets and the next truck isn't due until Friday. 

Martin


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Labrat407 said:


> All of the ones on the list sound good, but not sure what to try.


Then let me surprise you! Just need to know what size bun you wish to cover with a slice. You wouldn't be the first to leave the selection up to me.

I even surprised one of our post office clerks yesterday when she learned a little quirk in the postal rates. Two-ounce package rate within the US is $1.30. Same item to Canada is $1.00.

Martin


----------



## KS wife (Jan 1, 2008)

E-mail sent. Thank you so much for your generosity.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

e-mail sent

Ohhh, I love surprises!!!!! :dance:


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Paquebot said:


> I even surprised one of our post office clerks yesterday when she learned a little quirk in the postal rates. Two-ounce package rate within the US is $1.30. Same item to Canada is $1.00.
> 
> Martin


That's because sometimes our mail still comes by horseback. Got a Christmas card Friday mailed by my aunt's friend in Northern Ireland. Mailed November 15. Arrived in Toronto November 22. Got here, two hours from Toronto, January 11.


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, you are a generous person! I really had a hard time choosing, I just picked at random things that I haven't had before. I'm so excited to see how the turn out!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

got my goodies. many thanks, martin!


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

I got my seeds! I got my seeds! Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Third day from posting to both ends of the country? Not bad!

Decided to take Monday's requests to the PO this morning since I had some errands to run. Those will probably reach their destinations by Saturday. 

Everyone so far is probably seeing that unique postmark for the last time. I've used it since July 1986 and it's showing the wear of over 21 years of use. Should have a new one here to begin use next week. Same format but more legible.

Martin


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Your seeds made it to Texas, too! I got mine! :dance: 

Thank you so, so much! 

I was wondering, when you save seeds with the tomatoes, you just grow them like normal and wash the seed and let it dry for a couple of days and then pack them, right? And for the beans you let them dry up on the stalk and then put them away? 

Also, I got the Chinese noodle....I looked it up and it looked neat so I got it. Can you use them and freeze them just like regular green beans? 

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Gnawsey (May 21, 2004)

I received mine today also! All the way to California! Thank you again. I can't wait to start planting.

Stacie


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I recived mine today too! KY!) TY TY TY !


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks Martin, email sent!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh, dear! 

Did anyone else besides me get chill bumps reading through the incredibly looooong list of tomatoes?

My hair almost stood on end. In a good way, of course. 

Martin, I'll be shooting you an email -- and compensating for being one of the folks who put off returning the favor last year.

Pony!


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Martin, the Mrs. says our seeds arrived today. Now, I want to ask you if you'd like some 'space tomato' seed. This was seed my son recieved as a class project probably 15-17 years ago. My understanding is that NASA sent a batch of seed on one of their missions, then brought it back and distributed to schools around the country. I planted the origonal seed, saved seed, and still have some in an envelope. Chances are they are no longer viable, but who knows. Likewise I can't tell you what variety they were. I remember them being a red tomato similar to a Marglobe. If you'd like to give them a stab I'll send some along with the postage.


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Paquebot said:


> Then let me surprise you! Just need to know what size bun you wish to cover with a slice. You wouldn't be the first to leave the selection up to me.


Really? I can do that? And here I've been gearing myself up for a full-on research project, followed by agonizing decisions, like I've done in previous years. Hmm...


----------



## Rmfcasey (Dec 19, 2005)

Received my seeds today. Thank you Martin!!!
Rmfcasey


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

quadcam79 said:


> resent email with mailing address this time LOL...
> 
> thanks martin



LOLZ!

I did the same thing. <shaking head>

Maybe it's the bully dogs' fault? Buddy Dawg is sitting over there on the couch, willing me to join him for a nap... 

Pony!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> Martin, the Mrs. says our seeds arrived today. Now, I want to ask you if you'd like some 'space tomato' seed. This was seed my son recieved as a class project probably 15-17 years ago. My understanding is that NASA sent a batch of seed on one of their missions, then brought it back and distributed to schools around the country. I planted the origonal seed, saved seed, and still have some in an envelope. Chances are they are no longer viable, but who knows. Likewise I can't tell you what variety they were. I remember them being a red tomato similar to a Marglobe. If you'd like to give them a stab I'll send some along with the postage.


Those seeds went up in 1984 and back to Earth in 1989 so they are within that time frame. They were donated by Park Seed Co. but I can't find info on the exact name at the moment. I'll throw it out to some real experts to find the name. Chances are slim that those seeds will germinate unless they were properly stored or frozen. If there's enough, I can give them a try with a lot of different methods and see what happens.

Martin


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

My seeds arrived today, thanks a bunch!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi there. Just wanted to thank you for all your help last year in picking out what would do OK in Texas and put in my order for this year!  This year I have moved to TN but have learned a lot so you won't have to help me pick out what I need to get this time. 
Please send:
Tomatoes:
Matt's Wild Cherry
Julia Child
Lemon Giant
Rasberry Giant
Beans:
Pencil pot wax beans
Tendergreen
Thanks so much!
CC


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll get them in the mail to you. Like I said, very iffie about their viability but thought you'd might want to make a go with them.


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

Martin -

Thank you so much for sending the seeds. They arrived this morning.

Boy I sure wish I had a ripe tomato sandwich right now. I think I'm scaring these poor little seeds looking at them like they are dinner!

Lynda


----------



## AbbeyLehman (Jan 2, 2006)

You ROCK, Martin!! Thank you SO much! MaryBeth & I will be eating good this year!!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Got my seeds and I am so anxious to get them started! Thanks so much Martin!


----------



## gina kay (Sep 12, 2007)

Sent my email request Thanks. Included an alternate choice in case you are out of what I want. Thanks so much!!


----------



## pyrnad (Jan 22, 2006)

I got my seeds today. Thank you so much. They will help to feed us. I can't wait for spring.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Martin,


My seeds came this afternoon. Thank you so much! That sure was fast. I love the stamps you use too 


~Sharon


----------



## quadcam79 (Oct 1, 2007)

got mine today, thanks Martin!!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Martin!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank you so very much. You are a dear. Hugs and 

QLady


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> I'll get them in the mail to you. Like I said, very iffie about their viability but thought you'd might want to make a go with them.


Found out the name of that first space tomato. It was Rutgers California Supreme. I'd never heard of that variety and SSE is the only place that currently offers it and then only to members. It was actually first released in 1954 as a commercial field type processing tomato.

Martin


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Good news is that all requests to date are now in the mails and headed to their respective gardens. The bad news is that nothing went out today with zinnia seeds. It appears that the seed is in shorter supply than anticipated and everything is currently being reserved for mail order sales. Probably, the thinking is that those who visit the stores will have ample time to pick up a packet later. With mail orders, it's now or never. I've still got some packets of Blue Dress flax from 2006 and Prairie Sun rudbeckia from last year. They were both included in most of today's mailing.

Martin


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

Martin, I won't look the gift horse in the mouth! I'm thankful for whatever you send. I've got Spring fever so bad, I've planted more than a dozen gardens in my head already! It's supposed to be 11 degrees here this weekend, the high next week is supposed to be 28, I think. I am NOT a Winter person! So that little packet of seeds is going to help me dream, and get through this dreary weather!


----------



## tltater (Jul 13, 2004)

Got my seed yesterday! Thanks Martin soooo much! Now spring just needs to hurry up and get here!!!


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

You turned a bad day into a good day. Murphy's Law was all over me until I set down after going to the mail box. As soon as I set down I looked at the packet and my wife ask what is that??? 
I told her it was hopefully the first thing that went right all day, I think is my seeds from Martin. Yep. Seeds from Martin.    
I barely had that out of my mouth when the rooster I didn't think was going to make it, jumps and flies as chicken do, (flies that is, but not always into your lap, LOOL) right in my lap, and gave me a peck on the check.  
It got better from there until I finally stopped to plant the seeds you sent me. 
And then I happened to think to myself. I am not planting a one of these seeds before I thank Martin for them.

Thank you Martin. You are so kind and generous. I am sending an extra five to help with someone else's postage that needs the seeds. 

I give you my word I will do my best to grow these plants and save hopefully 100 times or better the number of seeds you sent me. I am hoping to save seeds from everything I plant this year. So far everything I have started has been OP. 

Dennis


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Martin, 
Thank you, Monday Dh will plant the seeds you sent. We were going to start another set but this was really quite a surprize. 

I will try to learn to post pictures of this years garden.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Martin, I didn't mean to sigh off as fast as I did but I had just found out my X was killed in a wreak today and after what she put me through it doesn't exactly break my heart but I do have two daughters with her I need to think about. 
Thanks again for the seeds. It was way more than I expected but I will plant everyone of them. 

Dennis


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Mine arrived, too, and Thanks so much! Return envelope in the mail to you on Monday. Jan in CO


----------



## Up North Louie (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you so much, Martin. Message sent. This is cooler than cool and I appreciate it.

 

d


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Received my seeds and sent money back to you for postage! Thanks Martin! My granddaughter and I have been searching the web for pictures. She is going to help me plant them!!! what fun!!!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Martin, thank you so very much I got my seeds and really am looking forward to my garden this year. This will do so much to help feed us through the year. Thank you again for being so thoughtful. By the way Trudi, says hi.


----------



## momofmany (Feb 23, 2005)

Got mine on Sat, Kids got em before I got home, and I was greeted with...
"Mama, Mama...the SEEDS are here!!!" LOL You sent a nice variety, I am looking forward to seeing the tomatoes.

Husband assured me he sent out the package we sent him to town with...and believe me as busy as he is, that it took no small amount of nagging to get him to the post office before next years seed givaway 

Thanks again!


----------



## Sustainable Joy (Nov 17, 2007)

Email sent. Hopefully I'm not too late... teething baby + fussy toddler = no time for Mommy to research crop varieties. :grump: 

It's totally fine with me if I can't get everything on my wish list. I'm thankful for whatever I do get. Don't sweat those zinnias at all. I'd like to plant some just to attract beneficial insects, but if I don't get any that's perfectly OK, too.

Now where did you put the address to send money?


----------



## qutes (Dec 30, 2005)

Our seeds arrived today!! Yippee!!!! Now I just have to wait till I can plant them. 

Thank you so very much.

Vikki
Heuman's Paradise Farm
Muskogee, OK


----------



## momofmany (Feb 23, 2005)

Sustainable Joy said:


> Now where did you put the address to send money?


It will be on the envelope he sends, that will have all the cool stamps


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

We finally braved the cold and the snow to go over to the post office (which is also a bakery, convenience store, video rental and restaurant!) and pick up the mail. I was so very happy to see an envelope from you! Thank you so much. I can't wait for Spring.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

While out shoveling another 8" of snow this morning, mail girl changed her route and only stopped a few houses away. That meant that she had more mail than her bag could carry for the full block. Lots of small boxes and packages and all for here! Going to be another good year for staying clean with 2 members sending soap. And there's the usual super salsa and jam. Barely got a taste of one jam before it ended up in a "recipe in a jar" that was from last year's offer. Of the edibles, dried garlic was a first. Life is good!

Martin


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Paquebot said:


> While out shoveling another 8" of snow this morning, mail girl changed her route and only stopped a few houses away. That meant that she had more mail than her bag could carry for the full block. Lots of small boxes and packages and all for here! Going to be another good year for staying clean with 2 members sending soap. And there's the usual super salsa and jam. Barely got a taste of one jam before it ended up in a "recipe in a jar" that was from last year's offer. Of the edibles, dried garlic was a first. Life is good!
> 
> Martin



Just wondering, do you like Venison Jerky? I have finally got a good recipe down and DH bought me a dehydrator for my birthday!! I would like to send you some but wanted to ask first if you enjoy venison?


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

Martin, all I can say is WOW! Thank you so much! I have Spring Fever more than ever now.

We'll return the favor soon.


----------



## Up North Louie (Nov 29, 2007)

ZIP! ZOOM! They're here! Thanks, Martin. I'll be sending a little something along.

They Wayaheads were a nice surprise. We used to grow those as well, and they fell off the map.

Don


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

giraffe_baby said:


> Just wondering, do you like Venison Jerky? I have finally got a good recipe down and DH bought me a dehydrator for my birthday!! I would like to send you some but wanted to ask first if you enjoy venison?


Do I enjoy venison? I've had an Excalibur dehydrator from the time when there was only one size. The last time that we bought a half of beef was 1976. The last time that there wasn't venison in the freezers was a period of 2 or 3 days in May 1983. The last time I made venison jerky was 15# right after Thanksgiving and it's already gone. I've received buffalo jerky for seeds before and now look forward to receiving some venison jerky except that now it won't be a surprise. 

Martin


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Martin, thank you so very very much for your seeds. They came on Tuesday when I really needed a ray of sunshine. Johnnie was a bit disappointed that the zinnia seeds ran out but he is just as excited about the flax and rudibeckia. Although he thought I was trying to say rutabaga and corrected my grammar! LOL. Martin, these seeds give me something to look forward to, a hope and a future. For me right now that it very important. Thank you for giving them to me. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Paquebot said:


> Do I enjoy venison? I've had an Excalibur dehydrator from the time when there was only one size. The last time that we bought a half of beef was 1976. The last time that there wasn't venison in the freezers was a period of 2 or 3 days in May 1983. The last time I made venison jerky was 15# right after Thanksgiving and it's already gone. I've received buffalo jerky for seeds before and now look forward to receiving some venison jerky except that now it won't be a surprise.
> 
> Martin


I will get it in the mail as soon as hubby gets paid, lol that will be your surprise !


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank you! I recieved the seeds today in the mail. They are wonderful. I'll start the tomatoes the first week of Feb. under the grow lights.  

QuiltingLady


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

It was just like Christmas, I got the seed packet today and couldn't wait to get home to open it. This will be the first garden here in probably 15 years, and I'm SO looking forward to it! Thanks for the seeds


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

Very much grateful for the seeds and your work. I sent you an envelope today. Thanks again. Take care.


----------



## tomakers (May 27, 2007)

Martin,
I received my seeds yesterday. Thank you very much.
Tom


----------



## Solace Farm (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Martin,
Just got the seeds today, first of the season  Thank-you is on it's way!


----------



## lacyj (May 14, 2002)

Wow, got my seeds saturday.
Thank you so much.
lacyj


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

They arrived today. Thank you very much.

I am so looking forward to spring now...!!!


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

Sure hope You got my request Martin. I had really good success with the seeds you sent me last time. I, like everybody else, really appreciate your offer and the knowledge you share.


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks so much for the seeds. What a happy thing to come in the mail on a gray day! Mail coming your way also! Candace


----------



## Sustainable Joy (Nov 17, 2007)

Martin,

I got the seeds yesterday, and I was SO happy to get them!!! Thank you so much for doing this, you are appreciated!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

For everyone who requested seeds thus far this week, all were held until today when I had a full tray to take to the PO. Besides, either nasty cold temperatures or snow prevailed for most of the week and staying off the road seemed more practical.

I'm enjoying the innovative bartering that's going on as members find something new to swap. Two very nice heavy potholders, large bag of coffee beans, bag of very delicious dried cherry tomatoes, and jar of green pepper jelly were all firsts this week and very much appreciated.

Martin


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Got my seeds today Martin!!! What would we do without you??? THANKYOU!!!!


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Martin! Did you send anything to me yet? Not being pushy...... my mail lady is out on maternity leave and the sub is kinda iffy...... Just checking to make sure nothing went astray! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

3ravens said:


> Hi Martin! Did you send anything to me yet? Not being pushy...... my mail lady is out on maternity leave and the sub is kinda iffy...... Just checking to make sure nothing went astray! Thanks!!!!


Last package to WV went out Jan 22. If it hasn't found that state yet, we'll just have to try again. There's also one missing to GA although that is a case of an error in the address which was supplied. 

Martin


----------



## liznbeatle (Nov 17, 2007)

Hello Martin,
Wow this is amazing! How far and wide you have spread your seeds I have sent you an email! Lisa


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

liznbeatle said:


> How far and wide you have spread your seeds


Thus far this year, I think that the only states missing are DE, NH, NM, RI, and VT. North of the border, they've gone to BC, ONT, and QUE. 

Interesting day so far. First request forgot a mailing address and I'm still waiting. Second one is wanting everything that's listed. After spending much of today dealing with the second heaviest snowfall ever recorded here, I really don't feel up to filling 100 seed packets!

Martin


----------



## Sea Turtle (Jan 20, 2008)

Our seeds arrived a couple days ago! We are so excited! Thank you so much! I contacted my late mother's best friend and asked her if she'd like any extra seedlings we have and she was excited too! Times are tough here in Michigan as they are all over and I wanted to share the goodness you are sharing and make sure none go to waste. Thank you! You are a kind and decent man. As soon as we can come up with something as wonderful as these seeds to share with you, we'll be sending it your way!


----------



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

Just sent you an email. Thanks so much for the seed and all the good information I glean from your posts.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

:doh: Forgot to post that I'd received ours. I'm such an idiot sometimes.

THANK YOU. Still gathering up info ...... and really wanting to get right out and start planting .


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

FalconDance said:


> :doh: Forgot to post that I'd received ours. I'm such an idiot sometimes.


An idiot for not posting that you received the seeds? If everyone did that, would we really appreciate a thread that goes on and on for 15-20 pages? I don't expect everyone to inform me that they got the packet, I'm more concerned if they DON'T get it!

Had another interesting request that had me scratching my head. All of the varieties requested were from the 2007 offer. (The forum lost that one when a lot of threads were wiped out in an attack.) That request caused me to go searching for it if it were still in the system. It is! And so are the 2004 and 2005 offers. Go to my member page and check on threads started by me and they are there. Now wonder where the one for 2006 went as I thought that we only locked that one, not deleted it.

Martin


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Paquebot said:


> Now wonder where the one for 2006 went as I thought that we only locked that one, not deleted it.
> Martin



I'm not aware of it being deleted, unless CHuck did it during some of his mass prunings.

But then I'm getting old and I lose track of time.
Was our big HT shut down, where we lost so many files, in 2007 or 2006?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

tallpines said:


> I'm not aware of it being deleted, unless CHuck did it during some of his mass prunings.
> 
> But then I'm getting old and I lose track of time.
> Was our big HT shut down, where we lost so many files, in 2007 or 2006?


One indeed was last year and would have been sometime in late March or early April. Option given me was to start over with a new thread but it was getting late in the season and requests were slowing. I believe that that was the hit which also caused us to receive notifications on threads that we had not posted on. 2006 hit may have wiped out a lot files including my seed offer. From my records, it was in the system in June of that year as I was still receiving requests then. No idea where it went after that. Last request received in 2007 was 23 March. Now it's obvious that the thread was still in the system but not on the forum. It existed only in the members files. 

Martin


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Martin,
Thank-you! I got my seeds (a while back really.) I just got a phone and computer and I wanted to stop by and thank-you. I sent a donation but I am also going to make you something. I hope you like it.

Take care and thanks again,

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Martin,
I know you have been super busy with all the mail outs, and snow. But mine have not arrived. Was wondering if they got lost or if I am looking to soon.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Just Little Me said:


> Martin,
> I know you have been super busy with all the mail outs, and snow. But mine have not arrived. Was wondering if they got lost or if I am looking to soon.


Since I have no clue as to your name or location, I can't say when I sent them out. Last 2 mailings have been on 15 Feb and 22 Feb. Only ones not mailed out yet were those received today and late yesterday.

Martin


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Thompson, in Tn


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Just Little Me said:


> Thompson, in Tn


Your request was mailed 15 Feb. Give it another PO day or two and contact me again. 

Martin


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## S.A.J. (Jun 22, 2007)

Paquebot, Thank you I recieved my order today. I was wondering if you would maybe pm me some simple instructions on How to start tomato plants SUCCESSFULLY!! lol I would greatly appreciate it and apparently you know what you are doing. I have a mini greenhouse and seed starter trays with the clear lids. Just to let you know what I got to work with. Thanks again.
S.A.J.


----------



## Debbie Smith (Apr 21, 2005)

i sent an email, but have a couple questions if you can pm. me. Thanks.Debbie


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi Martin, 
Got my seeds today and am excited.
???? Have you planted any of the bush type beans using the square foot garden method? Thanks for the seeds and info.
tyusclan momma


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Martin

I sent you a package, you should receive it today.

Thanks for the seeds.
Bev


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

tyusclan said:


> Hi Martin,
> Got my seeds today and am excited.
> ???? Have you planted any of the bush type beans using the square foot garden method? Thanks for the seeds and info.
> tyusclan momma


All of my bush beans were planted in either single or double rows with minimum of 6" spacing between plants. They wouldn't know what to do if forced to grow in a square foot garden! 

Martin


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

:goodjob:Hi Martin, 
I did indeed get the package you so kindly sent but it took me till today to send the return, long story short it was a comedy of errors but got the package sent today should be there Monday.
Cheers,
Dutch:bouncy:


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Dutch 106 said:


> Hi Martin,
> I did indeed get the package you so kindly sent but it took me till today to send the return, long story short it was a comedy of erros but got the package sent today should be there monday.
> Cheers,
> Dutch


Well, Dutch, I figured that no news was good news and translated to mean that you got everything OK after their arduous journey in the mails. After all, they did have to go probably 15 miles in the system! About 10 miles from my PO to yours and another 5 or so to your home. 

But strange things do happen. Sent seeds to gardener in NC on 18 Jan. They came back to me on 4 Mar. "No Such Number." Everything checks out on the Internet White Pages so it's a mystery. 

We also lost one packet to GA and another to TN. First one didn't make me happy as it was a much larger request than the normal 4+2 varieties. 

We'll keep this going to the end of this month. After that, it will be released from Sticky status and allowed to drop off the first page. Later requests will still be honored but it would be a bit late for tomatoes unless one were looking ahead to next year.

Martin


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

Martin

I got my seeds today. Thank you very much I sure do appreciate it. I will put them to good use, we are very excited about trying some new things this year. I will be sure to get you atleast some postage in the mail ASAP. Thanks again.

Josh


----------



## MonsterPrincess (Feb 24, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know that my seeds arrived and all that could be are planted in starter trays. 

Thanks so much,
Betsy

PS - I'll be getting something out to you by the end of the week - with my schedule sometimes I can only get to the PO on Saturdays.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

We're going to end this year's fun now. I'm out of the Jung's cucumber and zinnia trial packets and no more will be available anywhere in their system. The requests have slowed to all but a stop and probably all but the extreme northern zones have got their tomato seedlings already started. I've asked Tallpines to un-sticky this thread at her convenience. If it slips away unto back pages, and someone still finds it, I'll fulfill any requests for the tomatoes and beans only. Seed-sharing doesn't have any deadline.

It was interesting how it went this year inasmuch as everyone supporting it. In the case of actual cash and postage received, I may be only slightly in the red right now so that's good and shows that people did realize the huge increase in postage costs from the previous year.

But what made it all worth it? Not the envelopes which arrived but the various boxes. The last box was Saturday and from a gal who had sent a pint of lovely honey the year before. The box this year was a bit bigger and heavier. When opened, first to be found in the packing was a pint of honey. Box was still too heavy to be just wads of newspaper. Found another pint jar but it was maple syrup! What can I say? Life is good, thanks to everyone who participated in the fun! 

Martin


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Martin,
The sap is slowly beginning to run in our woods.
It will be several weeks before we get any syrup bottled and then several more weeks before I travel in the directin of your home--------------but I am remembering that I owe you one!:sing:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

A BIG Thank you to Martin!


----------

